# WTH is Absalom Archives?



## Volpino (Oct 18, 2010)

Been awhile, but I've been very busy, as this post will show. If you're familiar with Paizo Publishing, LLC then you are aware of the Pathfinder RPG and the shared world of Golarion. If you're not, don't worry, the magazine is accepting more than just fan-fiction. Because of limitations on using that shared world, there's no compensation for publishing, but your work does get seen.

But I wanted to make sure my friends from FurAffinity had a chance. 

 Starting today, Iâ€™ll be accepting story submissions for a new fanfic magazine to be published online. The first issue of Absalom Archives will be appearing near January 15th, 2011 and will contain science fiction and fantasy stories to include some fan-fiction centered in Golarion. The call for submissions will be ongoing. Iâ€™m looking for writers and artists.

  Submission Guidelines

  Absalom Archives only accepts works of fiction or poetry that meet our guidelines. Submissions must be fantasy or science fiction themed and may take place in the shared world of Golarion, owned by Paizo Publishing, LLC. Fiction should not be more than 10,000 words, although we will consider works of up to 15,000 words. Poetry should not exceed 250 lines, although longer will be at least partially reviewed. There is a solid â€œPGâ€ cut-off for all submissions. Anything with overly sexual or violent themes will be rejected on contact. For articles on gaming, we suggest you submit to Wayfinder Magazine.

  Fiction and Poetry:

              Times Roman 12pt, 1Â½ spaced. The title page should include the suggested title of the story, authorâ€™s name, address, phone number, and email address along with the words â€œI understand that Absalom Archives will use First North American Serial Rights if it decides to publish my story and does not provide monetary compensation. By submitting this for review for publication I certify that this submission is an original work that has not been published elsewhere and uses no other copyrights or trademarks held by anyone else other than those associated with the world of Golarion, owned by Paizo Publishing, LLC.â€

              The manuscript should be free of customized text with the exception of the use of underlining to denote where italics should appear for publication. The first page of the manuscript should begin 3/4th of the way down the page with the title. Each page beyond that should have a header containing the title and the page number. No page other than the title should contain the authorâ€™s name.

              Stories and poetry should be ready to print with only minimal editing. For assistance on meeting this requirement, we suggest joining the discussion and submission process available at http://pathfinderchronicler.net 

              Submissions should be sent to skunkster <at> skunkmanor.net in an MS Word or OpenOffice format. Hard copy submissions will not be accepted at this time. Failure to follow submission guidelines will result in immediate rejection. Expect at least 8 weeks for response, although depending on workload, it could be much shorter or longer.

  Art:

              Artists should send a small portfolio (no less than 5 pieces and no more than 15) in .jpg format to skunkster <at> skunkmanor.net. Portfolio images are not exempt from the magazineâ€™s â€œPGâ€ guidelines. If your work meets our criteria, we will send you a document to sign and return electronically before sending the exact information of what weâ€™d like to see illustrated. We offer no monetary compensation for artwork. Do not expect any kind of definite response for artwork submitted.


----------



## Volpino (Oct 20, 2010)

Ahhh. I was at least hoping for a submission from MLR.  I'll take furry stories.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Oct 20, 2010)

Volpino said:


> Ahhh. I was at least hoping for a submission from MLR.  I'll take furry stories.


Oh?
I'm working on 15 grad school applications, plus dealing with a new job, so don't expect anything from me.  Maybe farther down the road.  I take forever to write things.


----------



## Volpino (Oct 20, 2010)

M. Le Renard said:


> Oh?
> I'm working on 15 grad school applications, plus dealing with a new job, so don't expect anything from me.  Maybe farther down the road.  I take forever to write things.


 Well, at least the bad news comes with good news. Job and busy are good.


----------

